# Lethargic goat, need advice



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

A friend called today and said her goat, who is about 7 months old, has been acting very lethargic and has pale gums. She said it started a couple of weeks ago when she thought he might be bloating and gave him some mineral oil and he seemed fine after. Several days ago he started acting very lethargic, laying around all day, and pale gums. Poop is normal, he wants to eat but doesn't have alot of energy. I thought it sounded like anemia probably due to worms and to worm him and give him some nutridrench and see if that makes a difference, but thought I would see what you all thought on here. I have never had these symptoms in my goats. She has another goat that is acting totally normal. Thanks alot!!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

The best way to check for anemia is to check the lower eyelid rather than the gums. That said, lethargy, a bloated look and unwillingness to eat can very well be signs of worms. When was the last time he was wormed?? If he is anemic I would reccomend some Red Cell and B vitamins along with a good dose of Cydectin(1 cc per 22 lbs). Keep tempting him with good fresh hay or fresh leaves(be sure they are from a non-toxic plant/tree!!), keep fresh water in front of him and don't try to feed him grain while he is unwell. If he is wormy, chances are that the other goat needs wormed as well.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Worms 1 cc of ivermectin per 50lbs will also work as long as there is not a resistance to it.

Patty


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks, I think she was going to give him the ivermectin last night....I am waiting on a call back to see if he is doing any better....I will suggest the red cell and vit B as well....


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Just make sure not to under dose him better to give a little more than less. See what his eye lids look like , if they are pale the wormers should do the trick. If not he can be treated for cocci , also make sure he is UTD on shots.

Patty


----------

